# when to start training your puppy



## milodog01 (Feb 17, 2011)

When should I start my puppy in obedience classes? I was told to wait until she is at least 4 months as they shouldn't go outside until then. If that is true, what can I do at home before that to start the training process? Any suggestions would be wonderful as I am all new to this. Thank you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We start training at home on day 1. I would get into puppy class as soon as the class will/ allow. At 12 weeks of age when your pup comes home, that's old enough! Just be sure the area for the class is kept clean and all pups are required to have started their vaccine series. Avoid places like petsmart.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

I agree, start training as early as you can, but just be patient with little ones, they have short attention spans.

Indy and I tried to work training into play time (fetch, give, sit, etc), but when I do any training that's NOT play time related, I always try to keep it around 5 minutes max, so that he stays focused and has fun.


----------

